
Firefox turns encrypted DNS on by default to thwart snooping ISPs - GraemeL
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/02/firefox-turns-encrypted-dns-on-by-default-to-thwart-snooping-isps/
======
lysium
Did I read that comment right? Instead of my ISP, Cloudflare can watch my
browsing history?

